# Automounter che dimentica?

## Fuzzo

Salve!

Scrivo per chiedere se anche a voi spesso e volentieri l'automounter si "scorda" di smontare i dispositivi, obbligando l'utente ad un su e un umount manuali  :Sad: 

Capita pure che alla fine, che ne so, della copia di un file il lettore DVD resti spinned up con conseguente prosciugamento della batteria  :Sad: 

C'è qualcosa non Gnome-related che sostituisca questa chiavica?   :Question: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

che automounter stai utilizzando? ce ne sono almeno tre in giro, sapere di che programma stai parlando potrebbe essere utile.   :Wink: 

----------

## Fuzzo

Ciao e scusa per il ritardo   :Confused: 

Ora sto usando autofs... ma ho notato che ad es. che se avvio il mio portatile con Knoppix non appena in kde inserisco una usbpen appare una finestra di dialogo che mi chiede cosa voglio fare. 

Perchè con Gentoo non succede?   :Sad: 

Uso KDE 5: cancellare il mio profilo potrebbe risolvere?   :Question: 

----------

## GiRa

Solite domande:

Il tuo utente è in plugdev?

KDE ha il supporto per HAL abilitato nella sezione devices del centro di controllo?

Se si:

Prova a riemergere pmount.

----------

## Fuzzo

Ti ringrazio per la risposta!  :Smile: 

Controllerò al più presto l'appartenenza a plugdev, nonchè l'opzione di KDE per HAL.

Cos'è pmount?   :Confused: 

----------

## GiRa

È un po' datato ma corretto mi pare: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_D-BUS%2C_HAL%2C_KDE_media:/

----------

## Fuzzo

Ragazzi, come direbbe Galileo: "eppur si muove"  :Very Happy: 

Mi spiego meglio: ho fatto tutto quello che avete detto, ossia aggiungere l'utente a plugdev, controllare che HAL sia abilitato e seguita la guida indicata!

Ora se inserisco una pendrive o un cd/dvd appare la finestra Windows-Like dove ci sono le seguenti operazioni selezionabili:

Apri in una nuova finestraNessuna operazione

Per quanto riguarda quest'ultima, se la seleziono non succede nulla!

La prima è più interessante: s'avvia un'istanza di Konqueror con il seguente URL system:/media/sda (nel caso della pendrive) e appare all'istante un popup con l'errore An unknown error occured.

Il tutto, ovviamente, senza visualizzarmi i file del dispositivo  :Smile: 

La curiosità inizia qui: con la prima opzione oltre a Konqueror con l'errore m'appare sul desktop un'icona fantastica che punta al dispositivo.

Se la doppioclicco s'apre un nuovo Konqueror, stavolta puntando a media:/sda che funziona correttamente e mi visualizza i file    :Surprised: 

Ora chiedo:

E' possibile far puntare a Konqueror l'URL giusto la prima volta?  :Smile: 

----------

## pingoo

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La prima è più interessante: s'avvia un'istanza di Konqueror con il seguente URL system:/media/sda (nel caso della pendrive) e appare all'istante un popup con l'errore An unknown error occured.
> 
> Il tutto, ovviamente, senza visualizzarmi i file del dispositivo 
> ...

 

Ciao,

credo che un metodo per risolvere sia quello di commentare la riga relativa al cdrom dvd in /etc/fstab, almeno così ho risolto io  :Wink:  anche se il messaggio che restituiva se non ricordo male, era che non avevo i permessi (chiaramente falso).

Bye

----------

## GiRa

Togli le entry in /etc/fstab e riemergi pmount. (Ovviamente KDE ha la USE HAL vero?).

----------

## Fuzzo

KDE ha la use hal abilitata e in /etc/fstab/ ho commentato le entry relative a unità ottiche e dischi USB ma il problema non si è risolto  :Sad: 

Help!   :Confused: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> KDE ha la use hal abilitata e in /etc/fstab/ ho commentato le entry relative a unità ottiche e dischi USB ma il problema non si è risolto 
> 
> Help!  

 

hai riemerso pmount come consigliato da "Gira"??

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Sorry ma non ho capito: hai ancora autofs installato e configurato? Ti consiglierei, se vuoi perseguire la strada di KDE + dbus + hald, di disinstallarlo e di non usarlo, prima che possa fare conflitto con le potenzialità di quel sistema.

Personalmente, preferirei tenermi autofs ma de gustibus...

Ciao.

----------

## Fuzzo

Si, lo ho installato e configurato ma senza entry in /etc/fstab.

Ti dirò che anche a me scazza non poco servirmi di un automounter "grafico" perchè se dovessi usare la console dovrei montarmi i dispositivi a mano   :Mad: 

Finora ho usato autofs con successo ma anche con parecchi problemi, tra cui l'impossibilità di smontare un dispositivo se lo utilizzo con KDE  :Sad: 

Ciao!

Edit

Si, ho riemerso pmount ovviamente

----------

## crisandbea

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> Si, lo ho installato e configurato ma senza entry in /etc/fstab.
> 
> Ti dirò che anche a me scazza non poco servirmi di un automounter "grafico" perchè se dovessi usare la console dovrei montarmi i dispositivi a mano  
> 
> Finora ho usato autofs con successo ma anche con parecchi problemi, tra cui l'impossibilità di smontare un dispositivo se lo utilizzo con KDE 
> ...

 

immagino che tu abbia già seguito questa

al momento cosa hai installato sul sistema??? (per i dispositivi ovviamente).

----------

## Fuzzo

Immagini bene  :Smile: 

Ho installato autofs e kioslaves (per kde).

----------

## Fuzzo

Ah, ho provato a togliere dai runlevel (dove era presente) autofs e riavviato: stessa storia  :Sad: 

KDE sbaglia URL  :Sad: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> Immagini bene 
> 
> Ho installato autofs e kioslaves (per kde).

 

rimuovi autofs,   poi segui la guida che hai già visionato, e riemergi in blocco :

```

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1

kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.5.5

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.5.5

```

 oltre ovviamente ad hal dbus e pmount come da guida.

ciauz

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Forse, come evidenziato da crisandbea, non hai capito che autofs non serve con l'accrocchio di KDE, anzi lo blocca. Quindi, o usi autofs (che non vuole nessuna configurazione in /etc/fstab ma ha i suoi file di configurazione) o usi il KDEaccrocchio.

Nel caso tu decida di rivolgerti a autofs, guarda qui.

Ciao.

----------

## bandreabis

Io uso KDEaccrocchio e vivo felicerrimo!  :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Forse, come evidenziato da crisandbea, non hai capito che autofs non serve con l'accrocchio di KDE, anzi lo blocca. Quindi, o usi autofs (che non vuole nessuna configurazione in /etc/fstab ma ha i suoi file di configurazione) o usi il KDEaccrocchio.
> 
> Nel caso tu decida di rivolgerti a autofs, guarda qui.
> 
> Ciao.

 

per il KDEaccrocchio, come lo definisci tu, è questione di gusti..  :Wink:  ..  ma sicuramente funzionale se si segue una guida.

ciauz

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Io volevo chiarire che KDEaccrocchio era un modo non flammoso  :Razz:  per chiamare l'automounter di KDE; non sono stato io il primo ad usare questo termine (qui).

Comunque, ripeto, de gustibus non disputandum est, strictu senso (tié, beccatevi 'sta botta de latinorum  :Razz: ).

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## GiRa

Io non uso kioslaves!

pmount (così va anche da console) hal e dbus. Nulla di più.

----------

## Fuzzo

Scusate ma se io faccio un /etc/init.d/autofs stop e poi uno startx non mi serve unmergiare autofs che magari mi torna utile  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> GiRa
> 
> Io non uso kioslaves!
> 
> pmount (così va anche da console) hal e dbus. Nulla di più.

 

Ma la famosissima guida dice di lanciare emerge -avt kdebase-kioslaves  :Exclamation: 

Che faccio?    :Confused: 

Altra questione: pmount è un sostituto di autofs "integrato bene" con KDE? Se no, in cosa differisce?

Scusate ma sto facendo un po' di casino  :Smile: 

----------

## GiRa

```
$ eix pmount

[I] sys-apps/pmount

     Available versions:  0.9.9 ~0.9.11 ~0.9.13

     Installed:           0.9.9(14:31:08 08/12/2006)(crypt)

     Homepage:            http://www.piware.de/projects.shtml

     Description:         Policy based mounter that gives the ability to mount removable devices as a user

```

Alla fine ti basta aggiugnere il tuo utente a plugdev e riesci a montare praticamente ogni device con la conf di default. Anche da riga di comando.

Tornando a kioslaves sono un fesso! Ho kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> Scusate ma se io faccio un /etc/init.d/autofs stop e poi uno startx non mi serve unmergiare autofs che magari mi torna utile 

 Ti può tornare utile, ma solo se prima ammazzi kioslaves...

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> Altra questione: pmount è un sostituto di autofs "integrato bene" con KDE? Se no, in cosa differisce?
> 
> Scusate ma sto facendo un po' di casino 

 Autofs non lo sostituisce nessuno, è un sistema totalmente diverso da dbus+hal+(pmount|kioslaves); talmente diverso che fa conflitto  :Smile:  E' questo che sto cercando di dirti da qualche post; quindi se decidi di appoggiarti su un meccanismo, a meno che non lo disattivi completamente, l'altro è inutile e anzi controproducente.

Ciao.

----------

## Fuzzo

Grazie ragazzi! Finalmente un po' di chiarezza   :Very Happy: 

@GiRa

Oh bene... hai kioslaves, per un po' credevo di essere ammattito!  :Smile: 

Con pmount devo dare, ad es., pmount /dev/cdrom per avere /media/cdrom accessibile vero? Se si, non fa per me!

@syntaxerrormmm

Grazie della delucidazione!  :Very Happy: 

@*

Quello che voglio io è un automounter (leggi: non devo dare nessun comando per montare/smontare dispositivi) che mi permetta di usare le funzioni di KDE, come la finestrella Windows-like!.

Chiedo troppo?   :Confused: 

Può essere che autofs non smontasse il cdrom in KDE a causa do kioslaves?   :Question: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @*
> 
> Quello che voglio io è un automounter (leggi: non devo dare nessun comando per montare/smontare dispositivi) che mi permetta di usare le funzioni di KDE, come la finestrella Windows-like!.
> ...

 

hal udev pmount kioslaves.

----------

## Fuzzo

Se io non uso KDE, had udev e pmount fanno l'automounting dei dispositivi? 

C'è qualcosa in particolare da configurare?

----------

